# good cases to store batteries



## leon2245 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was thinking Pelican cases, but I.D.K. about foam inserts with holes cut out as I see photos of. Any ideas for cases that fit CR123's & also one for AA's, that work well without the foam (I.E. just the right height or if a row fits snugly across etc.)? I guess anything works, but the nicer the fit the better. I'm sure you guys have found some good ones.


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 4, 2009)

Surefire Spare Carriers are good.

Crenshaw


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 4, 2009)

All I could find were their S.C. series, the small discs that hold six or so. Or does S.F. make bigger cases too? Even those do look awesome though.


----------



## arcel1t (Sep 4, 2009)

The maxpedition volta cases are great I have 3, they can be used with aa batterys and cr123. My aw rcr123 cells is a very tight fit but it works. 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/maxpedition-1809.html
I also have the Pelican 1010 mini case witch is great for cr123 and rcr123 batterys. You can also buy and cut your own foam insert's
http://www.batteryjunction.com/pelican-combo-cr123a.html


----------



## Short and Round (Sep 4, 2009)

For CR123 batteries go to lighthound.com and order the Pelican 1020 case with the 1020 foam battery insert. That is what I have and I am happy with it. It gholds 24 batteries.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 4, 2009)

Short and Round said:


> For CR123 batteries go to lighthound.com and order the Pelican 1020 case with the 1020 foam battery insert. That is what I have and I am happy with it. It gholds 24 batteries.


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## arcel1t (Sep 4, 2009)

I might youst buy one of those. And use my 1010 for traveling.


----------



## Meganoggin (Sep 4, 2009)

Try Batterystation for the Pelicans - they do them with the inserts and filled with their own brand 123's, the service is good too.

The inserts that go in the Maxpedition pouch are called 'Batuca' they are very good too and can hold 123's and AA's at the same time.

Good luck :duh2:


----------



## Search (Sep 4, 2009)

If I read your post right, you want a separate case for AA and cr123A. 

If money is a problem I would try these. I've got the cr13 version, and it works just as well as the rest. It has a rubber holder that's fit for the batteries and the latch closes really tight. It takes a bit of strength to get it open. No worries of it coming undone and them falling out.

cr123A version.

AA version.

They each hold twelve.


----------



## jch79 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the Peli 1010 cases.


----------



## Larbo (Sep 4, 2009)

I would not call these "cases" but I have some of these in several sizes and they work great, check out these carriers.


http://www.powerpax.net/


lovecpf


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 4, 2009)

leon2245 said:


> All I could find were their S.C. series, the small discs that hold six or so. Or does S.F. make bigger cases too? Even those do look awesome though.



Well They work fine for me. I keep my primaries in Ziplock Bags in a drawer. If its safe enough for fenix-store to ship, its safe enough for me to keep that way.

I tend to use mostly rechargables, so my SC2 fits 6 which is plenty.

Deal extreme also carries a few different types of cases, but i like the SC2 for being waterproof and pretty rugged.

You can also use the Keep2Go tubes that 4sevens sell. Or you can buy powerex NimHs which come with a carrying case thingy. I bought 8, and so i have two 4xAA carry thingies

Crenshaw


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 4, 2009)

I like and use the Sure Fires carriers, but when I need to carry a lot of batteries for a longer trip...

A Pelican 1010 will hold 2 boxes of Sure Fire batteries 12 to a box.

A Pelican 1020 will hold 2 boxes of batteries and a G2 sized light.

I also tale a piece of the Military foam sleeping mat and cut it to fit the Pelican cases, and then cut individual battery holding holes with a chamfered 50 cal BMG fired case.

As I use the batteries up I remove the SF box and stick the batteries in the holes of the pad. The pad will fit in the cases with the 2 full boxes of batteries.

My system allows me to carry a lot more 123 batteries in the same space vs the store bought foam inserts.

I do have a bad habit of utting 7 lbs of "stuff" in a 5 lb bag, but I cannot stand wasted space.:mecry:


----------



## vali (Sep 4, 2009)

I am currently using the cheap stackable 4xAA cases from DX.


----------



## TKC (Sep 4, 2009)

*I buy my battery holders from InAnyCase.com. I will include a link.*
*InAnyCase *


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is my Pelican 1020.
I am going to get another with one of the precut foam inserts in the near future just for cr123's


----------



## greenLED (Sep 4, 2009)

Lock-n-lock containers + some foam = cheap, reliable, durable, watertight solution.


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Sep 5, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Here is my Pelican 1020.
> I am going to get another with one of the precut foam inserts in the near future just for cr123's


 
hey man,
Is that the "stock" pick and pluck if i were to order that along with my 1020? is that what it looks like?
thanks


----------



## shelly920 (Sep 5, 2009)

yes, very well, thanks for the good case....cool :naughty:


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just wanted the most batteries possible in a given size box, & foam seemed like a waste of space to that end. Unlike the otterboxes. But it makes everything snug, & 12 per is enough. Either way I'll get a S.F. S.C. for sure. 

D.R.B. who has the precut foam specifically for CR123 (I.E. cylindrical holes)? Or just a matter of pulling a cube or two from the grid? Because they have them at Frys too, if they're the same as the battery & light websites.


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey bro,

Lighthound has a 24 hole precut for the 1020 for 123's http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthound-Pelican-1020-Foam-24-Battery-Insert_p_978.html

and a 15 hole precut for the 1010 for 123's http://www.lighthound.com/Pelican-1010-Foam-15-Battery-Insert_p_1449.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2009)

For my single cell lights (L1/E1L), I use pill fob's, having one attached to the lanyard on my L1, and I keep them attached to the zipper pulls on my back-pack, BOB, etc.. Also, the round tubular travel containers the tylenol comes in are great water-proof packages for single cells.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 5, 2009)

Do all of these Pelican case come with the foam or do you have to buy it separately?

EDIT: Got the answer...depends on the case.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 5, 2009)

The foam shown in my 1020 *IS NOT* the pelican pick n pluck foam!

It is a similar product I bought a few years back from a local foam and rubber shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 5, 2009)

I looked around for pick n pluck foam....the stuff costs almost as much as the cases when shipping is added :candle:


----------



## thedeske (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 2 of these for AA. The rubber inside has little feet that stick thru the bottom, so it grips. The plastic clasps are not bad. The weight is heavier than all plastic because of the rubber insert.

http://www.thomasdistributingshop.com/Delkin-8-AA-Rechargeable-Battery-Tote-Holder_p_121-82.html

The Pelican 1010 or 1020s are nice. I have a 1020 with pick & pluck. The spacing in the foam cut is around 3/16.


----------



## Muddquez (Sep 5, 2009)

thedeske said:


> I have 2 of these for AA. The rubber inside has little feet that stick thru the bottom, so it grips. The plastic clasps are not bad. The weight is heavier than all plastic because of the rubber insert.
> 
> http://www.thomasdistributingshop.com/Delkin-8-AA-Rechargeable-Battery-Tote-Holder_p_121-82.html
> 
> The Pelican 1010 or 1020s are nice. I have a 1020 with pick & pluck. The spacing in the foam cut is around 3/16.



I have six of these Delkin battery holders and I think theyre great. They don't feel cheap and they don't take up a lot of space.


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 6, 2009)

those cases are really nice but what i am using are the cheapo DX ones, specifically, these for 18650s/CR123s and these for my AAs, they're nothing fancy but keep the cells organised in the drawer


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 6, 2009)

It would help us to know the quantity of batteries you want to store of each type. I use a Plano tackle box with 24 dividers for storing AAs and AAAs in bulk. I use battery carriers from Fry's Electronics for 4 AAs/4AAAs (99 cents) or 2AAs/3AAs (59 cents) (the 2AA ones from Thomas Distributing are better made and I use them too). That takes care of the AAs and AAAs in large and small quantities. For 123A batteries, I have a Pelican 1060 case with Pick and Pluck foam insert to store 50 batteries. The case will hold 123As and AAs, so when I don't have 50 123As, I use the remaining spaces for lithium AAs. For small quantities, I use Lighthound Waterproof Battery Storage Tubes that hold 4 123As, or two 18650s. They only cost 99 cents and use soda bottle caps as lids.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 6, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> those cases are really nice but what i am using are the cheapo DX ones, specifically, these for 18650s/CR123s


I use those as well for my 17670, 18650, and CR123/16340 cells.

The problem for me is that I have 10 of them and need to put them in something else to keep them organized....it's a vicious circle


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 7, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I use those as well for my 17670, 18650, and CR123/16340 cells.
> 
> The problem for me is that I have 10 of them and need to put them in something else to keep them organized....it's a vicious circle



just get a bigger loctite plastic box and keep the little plastic ones in there


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 7, 2009)

No message


----------



## steveG (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been looking for a good battery case too but since I like to buy my CR123A batteries shrink wrapped in doubles from Batteryjunction.com, none of the off-the-shelf units would work. So, I had to improvise.

A six dollar water proof case from Wal-Mart.







Then the tedious task of punching 72 individual holes and adhering three layers of foam together to make the insert. It took me two tries to do this. After spending about 2 hours on the first night I gave up and decided it was a lost cause. I gave it one more try a few weeks later... Jackpot!







Originally I was going to make different diameter holes to hold various sizes but decided I could make them all the same and still fit CR123A, AA and AAA batteries. I can also fit a few more CR123A cells on laying on top of the AA and AAA holes.

When the batteries are all loaded and the case is latched the foam compresses and makes for rattle free carry.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well done S.G. that's perfect.

I'm reconsidering crenshaw's strategy. Just the small cases to carry a few, & then for actual storage it doesn't matter (I.E. ziplock bags in a drawer). Vs. fixating on a big enough case to store several dozen. All that impact & W.R. just to sit on my shelf.

I see Otterbox has one that holds 32 cr123's, with (precut?) foam, & still need to go back to frys & look at them while thinking about batteries specifically.


----------



## computernut (Sep 8, 2009)

I recently got the Pelican case with 24 Battery Station cells. Nice case, batteries fit great. The batteries are working great too. I also got the 4-cell plastic caddy to keep in my pocket. I have a Surefire SC1 that I keep in the vehicle.


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are all great cases to store larger quantities of batteries but if you walk around with something like that in your pocket you're going to develop a noticeable limp. 

I'd like to see a waterproof case for 4 123A's that won't draw stares and/or looks of medical concern i.e., is that a pocket full of batteries or do I need to recommend a good specialst?:thinking:...

(Heck, I'd still be pleased as punch to find a pocket- worthy battery storage device {again waterproof} for even 2 123's!)

grumble grumble gripe gripe , I'm going to bed...


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 9, 2009)

The Surefire SC3 meets your requirements for four CR123's.
Impact-resistant, watertight polymer container provides storage for four 123A lithium batteries.

A Water resistant orange Match case will hold two CR123's.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 9, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> A Water resistant orange Match case will hold two CR123's.


I have several of those.

They also work great for 17670 cells.


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 10, 2009)

Pelican's are cool but kinda bulky for batteries. I just store them in plastic boxes I got off ebay. if i would be traveling with them, that's a different idea, but then I have a pelican 1500 with padded dividers and just slip a case in 1 divider and its sturdy as it can be


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Sep 10, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> The Surefire SC3 meets your requirements for four CR123's.
> Impact-resistant, watertight polymer container provides storage for four 123A lithium batteries.
> 
> A Water resistant orange Match case will hold two CR123's.


 

Thanks for the suggestion, I have the latter and it's not bad but my dream battery case (for 4) is a Batuca battery case form that's also waterproof. 

Am I hopeless?


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 10, 2009)

Afraid-of-the-dark said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I have the latter and it's not bad but my dream battery case (for 4) is a Batuca battery case form that's also waterproof.
> 
> Am I hopeless?



Not at all! Put batteries in Batuca. Put Batuca in a plastic bag.
I recommend these.


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Sep 11, 2009)

That is funny, I came to the same conclusion myself, although I'm more of a Ziploc than Aloksak. 

I'll have to check out Aloksak and see how small the bags go. (and how much)


----------



## sunfire (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah...old thread...anyway...
I bought a small lock&lock case to store 02 D alkaline :sick2: batteries.
I was wondering if I need to make a tiny hole on the top to release the gases...


----------



## sunfire (Apr 1, 2012)

Just found the answer... oo:

*SECTION 7 - HANDLING AND STORAGE:
*
*Alkaline:* http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/alkalinecylindrical_psds.pdf

*NIMH:* http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/nickelmetalhydride_psds.pdf

*Lithium:* http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/lithiumirondisulfide_psds.pdf

Thanks Energizer Battery Manufacturing. Inc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung (Apr 2, 2012)

This how I stored mines;







Plastic tubes, come in different diameters for differents batteries sizes. Cut it to your requirements. And plastic covers.


SFMI4UT


----------

